# Emergency hedgehog missing



## hedgiee (Jun 13, 2019)

I woke up this morning to find my hedgehog not in his cage at all. He must have escaped from the cage around midnight last night. I have searched my entire house more than three times and still nothing. I tried listening carefully so I could detect him but there’s no sound at all. I searched below sofas, behind cabinets, washing machines and more. Still there’s no trace. Can anybody gives some tips and advice? I’m really worried he’s injured or ate something wrong. Please help!!


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm so sorry. Depending how small he is, could be a number of places. Probably somewhere dark. If the room where his cage was has a closed-door all night, search the room first. Tear each room apart piece by piece, never think "that's too small for a hedgehog to fit in" Look in places he likes. Good luck!!


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

Put his food,water and hide or snuggle sack on the floor in the most likely room you think he may be in. Most will hide in a small dark, warm spot when it is light. Try sitting in the dark and listening for little feet ,you can use a small flashlight with some red plastic over the lense to check around in the dark. The red filtered light wont scare him as much as white light will.


----------



## hedgiee (Jun 13, 2019)

thank you for your response. he’s still not found yet but i’ll keep trying!


----------



## hedgiee (Jun 13, 2019)

i do have a few places where i think he might be in. how long should i wait for him to appear if i don’t hear anything?


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

If its places you can check I would look right away ,if you cant get in there then you might try puting out some dry crunchy cat food for him near possible hiding spots and you might hear him eating.


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

Not knowing if this is his normal sleeping or awake time ,if its his awake time I would be quiet and try the listening for movement or eating sounds.


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

Also try to keep the whole house warm for him. He will be more active its at his normal pen temperature.


----------



## hedgiee (Jun 13, 2019)

hello. this morning a little bit of his urine at the corner of my house. that’s the first trace of him and i’m really happy about it. i’m currently taking your advice and i’ll update the progress 😄 i appreciate your help very much btw


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Urine is good. But he may not still be near it!
Another trick you can do is put food in every room with flour in the doorways. The flour paw prints can help you narrow it down to one room and if the food is in all rooms then you know he definitely has food if you can put water in all of them too that would be good.

Also if you have stairs never doubt that he can't get up or down them.

Once you find him make enclosure more secure so he cant go missing again.


----------



## hedgiee (Jun 13, 2019)

update: last night i put some food and water last night in a room of where i thought he would be and i found out this morning he actually ate some! I found some of his poop and pee nearby as well. i left his wheel near the food but i don’t think he used it because it would have made a lot of sound. I stayed up until 2am last night ( not making any sound of course) but there was no movement whatsoever. 
This morning my entire family and i were looking for him but nothing 🤔 i’m very happy he’s safe and alive. 
Planning on doing the flour trick tonight. We’ve been hesitant on doing it as it would be quite messy but we figured it’s the only way to know where he’s hiding.
once again, thank you to the people who gave a response ! Deeply appreciate the advice 🤗🤗


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Its great hes okay. Good luck let us know when you find him!!


----------



## barongan (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't have personal experience with them, but I was considering them when I was looking


----------



## hedgiee (Jun 13, 2019)

hello everyone. i’m very happy to say that i found my hedgehog!! it’s been about 4 nights and i finally have him back. i found him under my sofa. not just under but inside! i heard him scratching himself so i guess that’s what blew his cover 😁 I couldn’t find him all this while (assuming he was always hiding in the same spot in the sofa) was because he hid in a very small compartment. He squeezed through and that area is pretty much not visible to us. It’s a little hard to explain but i’m trying my best lol. We had to cut up that small section of the sofa to get him out. (the sofa is fine and it works and looks the same haha) 
Thanks to everyone who helped and gave advice! ❤❤


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I bet he had such a fun adventure! If he ever goes missing again first place to check is the sofa haha. Glad you found him okay!


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

Glad hes safe and sound after his little adventure!


----------

